# MTH Hudson



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I haven't seen any comments on the MTH Hudson. What do you all think? I have a chance to get for a great price but would like to know how you all feel about it? Doug


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Doug*

*Love my two (NYC/BA) great running/all the other nice words.*

*Check this prior posting link*
* 

*


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the Pere Marquette, J3A

A CLASS ACT. 

I don't need to sell it . If you have the opportunity to add the technology, then go for it. 


Money not wasted, but simply enjoyed. 

gg


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks, I don't know how I missed that thread. I'm picking it up this morning. Can't wait.
Really can't wait to get the new layout finished then I can see what it can do.


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I picked it up and all I can say it Sweet!. For the money it's a fine piece of work. I need to save up some more money so I can buy the radio unit for it and get the benifits of all the controls.
It looks a little small with the Arist box cars behind it but I have a ton of the smaller old style cars to use with it. If any of you have the radio unit used for sale let me know.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome to the club Doug...

MTH has great stuff. Get over to Ray Manley's web site and you will spend hours on it learning from the master about what this technology can do. 

I consider DCS a part of my bigger picture, which will ultimately include both DCC and battery. My DC LGB Xmas set started me off the deep end in this hobby. I just purchased a Bachman 4-4-0 Centenanial 1:20.3 (straight DC)so don't get scared over the scale difference bit. I will evaluate re converting to DCS using their retro-kit including their smoke stack ( Ray says that I might need to go "O-size" for smoke). If not feasible I will go to DCC with a Massoth remote system for it. 

So have fun. Did you get a passenger or freight version ( sounds etc)? 

gg


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks GG for telling me about the sound files I didn't know since I haven't read through the manual yet. I am down loading as we speak the software for adding sounds.
Not to concerned with scales just that the lashup looks correct when I run. I have every scale made from 1:20.3 to 1:32 so I mix them to get the trains I want scale wise for the run that day.
It doesn't smoke like others I've seen. I've moved the control pot both ways and it seems to smoke the best when I turn it counter clock wise all the way to the end. Any ideas?


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

GG, There's rumor that the next "generation" of MTH DCS will be battery oeration optional..don't know if it's true just something that I heard from a MTH insider


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nohandles on 04/28/2009 5:20 AM
Thanks GG for telling me about the sound files I didn't know since I haven't read through the manual yet. I am down loading as we speak the software for adding sounds.
Not to concerned with scales just that the lashup looks correct when I run. I have every scale made from 1:20.3 to 1:32 so I mix them to get the trains I want scale wise for the run that day.
It doesn't smoke like others I've seen. I've moved the control pot both ways and it seems to smoke the best when I turn it counter clock wise all the way to the end. Any ideas?




Doug, Is it a new or used Hudson?


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

It's brand spanking new. The dealer- who mostly deals with O or S which ever it is got stuck with it so he gave me a very good deal on it. Cool. It had never been opened when I got it. I ordered a NYC caboose today to put on the end of it. Looks great with the Delton, LGB and Aristo old style cars behind it.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 04/29/2009 6:06 AM
GG, There's rumor that the next "generation" of MTH DCS will be battery oeration optional..don't know if it's true just something that I heard from a MTH insider












Did not know Chuck and very good news. this provides for more flexibility. Thanks for the information... I just purchased a Bachman 4-4-0 and am looking to do a refit to DCS. Maybe I should wait a bit for the new boards to be released. ! 

gg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Nohandles on 04/28/2009 5:20 AM
Thanks GG for telling me about the sound files I didn't know since I haven't read through the manual yet. I am down loading as we speak the software for adding sounds.
Not to concerned with scales just that the lashup looks correct when I run. I have every scale made from 1:20.3 to 1:32 so I mix them to get the trains I want scale wise for the run that day.
It doesn't smoke like others I've seen. I've moved the control pot both ways and it seems to smoke the best when I turn it counter clock wise all the way to the end. Any ideas?





Keep in mind Doug, the engine comes preloaded with either passenger or freight sounds. Nothing stopping you from downloading a change however. My fleet is being developed to carefully balance off the two concepts... I want a balanced mix of freight and passenger locos and it is this that determines, combined with the ERA what I buy. 

gg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nohandles on 04/29/2009 2:27 PM
It's brand spanking new. The dealer- who mostly deals with O or S which ever it is got stuck with it so he gave me a very good deal on it. Cool. It had never been opened when I got it. I ordered a NYC caboose today to put on the end of it. Looks great with the Delton, LGB and Aristo old style cars behind it.


Does it smoke any better when using DCS and smoke set to high?


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 05/01/2009 10:04 AM
Posted By Nohandles on 04/29/2009 2:27 PM
It's brand spanking new. The dealer- who mostly deals with O or S which ever it is got stuck with it so he gave me a very good deal on it. Cool. It had never been opened when I got it. I ordered a NYC caboose today to put on the end of it. Looks great with the Delton, LGB and Aristo old style cars behind it.


Does it smoke any better when using DCS and smoke set to high? 

It doesn't produce as much smoke as the new Challenger I got yesterday. The challenger puts out 4 times the smoke as the Hudson does. But the smoke is far better than the Aristo systems are.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, That's geat that your building up a MTH fleet! The Challengers & BigBoys are definately the king of smoke!!
The reason I was asking the questions about the Hudson is I've seen identical MTH smoke units in the same identical locomotives smoke different. It seems a kind of a crap shoot as to how the wicking is packed around the heating elements as some are nice & neat & others are just wadded up and put together..guess it all depends on who did the work. Now my MTH Hudson will chug around the layout and after a minute or so smoke will eally start pouring out..like somebody kicked in the afterburner..thatHudson will crack me up..


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Seems like the more I run it the better it is starting to smoke. I'm really excited to see how the new VO 1000 diesel smokes when it comes.


----------

